# Craftsman /Toro??



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Is this true?? I ever heard this. (Still up)

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/for/d/craftsman-toro-snowblower-5/6712152933.html


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Is this true?? I ever heard this.
> 
> 
> https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/for/d/craftsman-toro-snowblower-5/6630789870.html


* NO TORO Never made Blowers for Sears. It is a big bag of HOGWASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If the model number starts with a 136 as in 136.xxxxxx then yes, it was a Toro badged as a Craftsman.

.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I just want to know who will pay $150 for that turd this time of year?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

$150 for what? 5hp, doesnt say if its running but mentions its rusty, sheesh.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it's rusty and trusty

good selling point


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If the model number starts with a 136 as in 136.xxxxxx then yes, it was a Toro badged as a Craftsman.
> 
> .


it can't be a toro cause toro never made snowblowers for craftsman


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm just taking my info from a very long list of manufacturers I found someplace in a PDF. A way to decode who made what for Sears. So I don't know that they did just that Toro shows up on that list.

I did email the seller to see if the model number is in fact a "136" but didn't get any response (yet).

.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Reason for.my original post is a legitimate question but in my opinion nothing about that machine says Toro.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

That snowblower is a Murray built, Craftsman labeled blower. If it's a 5 HP, most likely 22" wide auger assembly, non-electric start it's likely a 536-918700. They have the shifter on the back side of the tractor unit. If it was a 4 HP it would be 536-918100. If it had the shifter on the handlebar assembly it would be 536-918200. No way was it built by Toro.
All these have a Tecumseh gear transmission in them, either 3 or 4 speed depending on model. Depending on model, some had solid rubber tires while some had the pneumatic tires on them. If they came with an electric starter originally, the last digit of the serial number was typically the digit 2.

Depending on the age, some had metal bushings on the auger and axel while later ones had plastic bushings. The metal ones are better and they are available. Thing is the clamshells that hold the bushings are not available. I've replaced them with roller bushings on larger frame machines, but have not found suitable ones for models this size.

Having bought, rebuilt and sold more than a dozen of these, they are good solid little units as long as they have the metal bushings. The biggest issue with them is most times the auger rakes are rusted onto the auger shaft. They can be taken care of, it takes some time and something like a hydraulic press to do but it can be done.

They are actually pretty good intermediate size blowers. I've moved a lot of snow with these units. They won't handle what a large frame unit will but they aren't designed to handle that much. They are what they are, a good machine for the size they are if they are taken care of and in good condition.

There's a minor error in the serial number info listed. Prefix 136 is used on Tecumseh built engines, 536 is used on the tractor Murray built tractor units.

One more thing, most of the ones I've rebuilt to resell have sold for around $150, purchased them in the $25-$50 range. That one is way overpriced IMO.

Hope that clarifies your questions.

PS one more thing, looks like the auger rakes are swapped side for side. Looks to me like it would push the snow to the outside of the auger housing instead of towards the impeller. May mean they aren't rusted onto the auger shaft.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Sharp eye HCBPH, I overlooked the augers.
Sid


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Good eye. Those Rakes sure do look to be reversed :bowing:

.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

That's what we're here for, to help each other out. If it runs and you 'really' want it, I'd still try talking the seller down as his price is not realistic IMO. Hard rubber tires can be swapped out for pneumatics from comparable units, it's a direct swap. The big thing though is if it has plastic bushings or metal ones.
If you want an electric starter, the few starters I've seen for a 5 HP the last couple of years the sellers have wanted $100-$150 per unit for used ones, and this one does not appear to have one.
One other nice thing, assuming the auger rakes are not rusted on, you can just pull the auger housing end panels (they just unbolt), pull the rakes off and swap them.

This is one of those things food for thoughts things. I had one parts unit where apparently they had bushing issues in the past. They cut triangle shaped pieces of steel, drilled and welded in a metal sleeve down the middle and then pressed a bronze bushing into it, shaped as a direct replacement for the plastic bushings from the looks of them. I don't know how much it cost the former owner to have made as it wasn't oem, but due to the wear on them, they had to have been in there a long time. I was impressed as it hadn't been something I'd considered before. Don't know if I'd pay to have it done what with what you can get for these units but it's always an option if needed.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

He hasn't changed his ad. Still trying to huckster it as a Toro

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/for/d/craftsman-toro-snowblower-5/6712152933.html


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

It's still BS. At least you know better.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

For some reason he deleted his original post but reposted it again with the same *false* information.
https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/for/d/craftsman-toro-snowblower-5/6740644734.html


----------

